# Allergy Problem :Freeze-Dried Bloodworms



## Jesse328 (Feb 11, 2006)

** A WARNING TO ANYONE FEEDING FREEZE-DRIED BLOODWORMS TO THEIR MUCH LOVED BETTAS AND OTHER PET FISH! **

I want to post my story to possibly save anyone from going thru the severe symptoms I've been frequently suffering for the past six months! My wife and I have finally figured out what's been causing my symptoms as I'd been having sneezing fits with runny nose, watering/itching eyes, itchy and scratching chin and neck and wheezing breath when I had often been near my aquarium! We had finally noticed last night that the symptoms started about five minutes after I was feeding my fish the freeze-dried blood worms! I am severely allergic to them and you might be too (I hope not)! I had taken a look at the container label this morning and read what I never had noticed before! I read the very fine printed warning (in horror) of what I used to think was the ingredients list written in the same-color print as everything else on the label!! Tetra Brand, container of freeze-dried bloodworms in size 0.28 oz., "the tasty fish treat, great for bettas". Here's what the label warning says in fine print: 

FOR ADULT USE ONLY *** KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN - WARNING: ALLERGY ALERT! THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS INSECT LARVAE WHICH MAY CAUSE ALLERGIC REACTION IN SOME INDIVIDUALS. IF SYMPTOMS OF ALLERGIC REACTION OCCUR (SUCH AS HIVES, ASTHMA, WHEEZING, RED OR IRRITATED EYES OR SKIN, RUNNY NOSE OR SNEEZING), DISCONTINUE USE IMMEDIATELY AND CONSULT YOUR PHYSICIAN. AVOID ALL USE IF SYMPTOMS REOCCUR. DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT IF YOU SUFFER FROM ASTHMA, HIGH FEVER OR ARE KNOWN TO BE ALLERGIC TO INSECT LARVAE. HOBBYISTS AND HEAVY USERS SHOULD USE SPECIAL PRECAUTIONS NOT TO TOUCH OR BREATH DUST OF PRODUCT. CALL 1-800-526-0650 FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION. HEAVY USERS CAN POTENTIALLY BECOME SENSITIZED TO THIS PRODUCT.

I hope this posting helps ANYONE who uses freeze-dried bloodworms and has suffered from occasional or frequent strange, allergic or cold-like symptoms of previous unknown causes! I had called our local Poison Control Center this morning and they told me they have this product already in their database! I had also been told by them what to do about the matter after they had asked questions about my symptoms and the brand name of the freeze-dried bloodworms!


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, thats scary, i never have used blood worms, they freaked me out, I use "Wardley Premium Betta Food" I was just thinking about buying some blood worms too...Scary!

Thanks for the warning, alot of people ignore the small print. Me included...


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i have been using them. i read that warning, but assumed it was just from touching them. so i havent touched them. but reading it again, it looks like just breathing in the dust could do it. i have been getting hives for about six months. and that is how long i have had my fish. i am allergic to mosquitos and bloodworms are mosquito larvae arent they? that would explain the hives.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that's insane. I know that they have a warning label on the back of frozen bloodworms, but didn't know about freeze dried food!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Common sense people. Don't you all read labels?


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Not the tiny print, It's too hard to read, you gotta have a telescope to read it!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow that was interresting thanks I passed the infor on.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the same allergic issues with them! Sneezing and itching.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

i get hives on my palms from frozen bloodworms. if they irritate your skin, just get some aquarium gloves so that you can handle them.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Im alergic to them,too. I use the frozen bloodworms as one of the foods when conditioning my bettas, and now I make sure everytime im dealing with them I wear rubber gloves. lol. When I first found out I was alergic to them, it was because i just itched my face once after feeding them, and I got hives all around my eyes and my eyes swelled up. This actually happened on Sunday night, so I was hoping it would all be gone by the morning, but when I woke up my eyes were still swollen, so I ended up not going to school that day lol. It was pretty bad, not fun stuff. So now pretty much I only use frozen bloodworms when conditioning, and I make sure that I wear gloves. Wouldn't wanna have that whole thing happen again. So now the badis hasta live with bloodworms on ocassion, and live and frozen brineshrimp primarily. lol.

ttyl, Dolphinkid*


----------

